# Firefighters battle for 20 minutes to resuscitate dogs



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Firefighters battle for 20 minutes to resuscitate dogs

amazing guys


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

They truly are amazing.They never give upi and say oh its just a dog they always treat any animal as they would a human.
They are so amazing


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thats a lovely story so happy that all dogs lived!
Obviously not for the poor womans house!  but atleast her three friends are safe and sound!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oooo thats like 5mins down the road from me i live in southway lol i heard all the fire engines and all the smoke. didnt realise there was a nice ending in it


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

WQell done to the firemen!...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Being a firefighter must be one of the worst jobs i can think of,so well done to all those involved.:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Dayanna where do you live? I am in Crownhill

This story made me quite sasd today - one emergency service saves 3 animals and other kills them

BBC NEWS | England | Nottinghamshire | Police dogs die in parked vehicle


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

and one of those men will be my future hubby  i wish.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Well done to the the fire fighter, how wonderful is that after all the rotten things you hear about


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

How amazing are they they work sooo hard! weve had numerous dogs in that firefighters have revived from blazes cant say thankyou enough, they deff deserve a pay rise for putting their lives at risk like they do


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww i love a happy ending!

my bf was a fireman and some of the stories he tells me are unreal!


----------



## thurrz (Feb 9, 2009)

That`s very amazing to know 
Firefighters are my real heroes, they will do anything to save lives.


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

My OH is a firefighter  (smug face lol) yes he says they are taught to treat a life as a life and if it is safe to do so they will go in to save an animal same as they would a human. 
Nice to see a happy ending


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Good men. 

I had an similar experience under the earthquake disaster here in italy. Was down to help deliver food etc. for the homeless. But most of the time i was (lightly illegal) running around with some friends searching for leftbehind dogs in the ruins. So many dogs was left behind, they had to make a new shelter to house them. (the number is unclear for me, but around 40/60 is not over the top).

Real firemen evacuate any living thing before going for extinction. (or how its spelled .. turning of fire)? Else they will choke on the extra smoke really fast.


----------

